# Forum > News > Contests >  Keys For Memes - Albion Online Giveaway

## Ket

Are you interested in the trying out *Albion Online* for free? Do you like to create and post dank memes? 

*Prizes:*

25 Albion Online 7 day trial keys will given out.

*To Enter:*

Simply reply to this thread with an original *OwnedCore* related meme. The first 25 memes will receive Albion Online trial keys via PM.

Thanks a lot and have fun!

----------


## Hapiguy

Man I got excited! I was hoping you had some Legendary Founder keys!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ket

haha, perhaps next time we will do legendary keys. thanks, and trial key sent!

----------


## husobaba1903



----------


## Tinyfin

ket2.jpg
Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## Kenneth

its a conspiracy ive had for awhile

----------


## Veritable

:Frown:

----------


## Ket

Trial keys sent to both of you. Thanks!

----------


## Neer



----------

